# Is there a command to take files out of multiple folders and place them all in one?



## dragosmp

One way of doing this is to do a search for *.jpg and copy all the results from the search windows to the destination.

If you're a bit into programming this can be automated to run a script whenever you plug that specific device (you have the device id in device manager) to start a search *.jpg, copy from search and paste to destination. I don't know the commands and for lack of time I can't search them now, but it should be something already done and posted somewhere on the web.


----------



## Xeio

Running something like this in the command line should do it (I recommend the copy command, so that you don't accidentally delete anything).

Code:



Code:


xcopy SourceDirectoryPath\*.jpg C:\DestinationDirectory /i /s

Replace "SourceDirectoryPath" with the root folder of all the files you want to copy, and "C:\DestinationDirectory" with the folder you want them copied to.


----------



## crUk

Just do a search in dcim. Search for *.* then veiwing files in details click on file type tab. That will make same files types next to each other. Select esnted files then copy and paste to destination folder.


----------



## solar0987

make new folder name it what you want ,put it where you want, copy paste files to the new folder, bam done.


----------



## Shadow11377

Well, I just made myself feel like a moron.

I could have just right-clicked the DCIM Folder and searched for .jpg, selected all and cut/pasted them to a new folder.

Thanks guys for the help.


----------

